# Help Identifying Boxcar



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Periodically on youtube I will just watch videos of trains that people have shot over the years.

Today I watched this one from 1986 in Atlanta. The train is flying by. The video is only about 1:30 because the train is so fast. 

At 1:20, there is a boxcar that I am intrigued by, and I am wondering if anyone here can recognize it by the logo..

It is the boxcar that is immediately following the VS yellow boxcar followed by a railbox, The boxcar is Black with a large White S and a V on the Boxcar Door on the side of the boxcar and the lettering in Orange. The car goes by so fast, I can't make it out, but I thought that the boxcar itself looked cool.

Any ideas?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9USM6gW2gM&feature=related


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

it's a double door box but can see the lettering really well on it. going to try and clean it up


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

The S and the reporting marks look like new white paint. I think its a quick "repaint' where some RR purchased the car and just changed the reporting marks.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Seattle North Coast.

http://canadianfreightcargallery.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=snct1293&o=snct

It's dark green, not black actually.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

cv acr....yea...Nice find.
I found 9 more pics but they are all green and yellow. Now i recall the car. Roundhouse did that car in green and yellow some time back.

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2904288

heres one appears to be orange and green

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1774229


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Conductorjoe: Both those cars are identical, from the same series.

Doors and lettering is a deep yellow. Different lighting, exposures, etc. will slightly vary it between photographs.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Boxcar identifier! *

WOW!!! :thumbsup: Totally awesome that there are some here that were able to identify this car. Thank you cv acr! Great info with that picture. 


Now I am going to have to go on ebay or the like and see if I can find one of these  

Very cool.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Good luck with that. While Athearn and now Exactrail have done version of the single-door P-S 5344, no one has ever done the double door version of this car.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> Conductorjoe: Both those cars are identical, from the same series.
> 
> Doors and lettering is a deep yellow. Different lighting, exposures, etc. will slightly vary it between photographs.


 I agree , its the lighting now that I took another look.

Roundhouse did make this car way back.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/rounshouse-ho-50-dbl-dr-box-car-152608466

Stock# listed here but no pic.

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/roundhouseresource/id240.html

May be one of those difficult finds though. I have a couple cars like that on My list. Not this one but difficult to find items.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Conductorjoe said:


> Roundhouse did make this car way back.
> 
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/rounshouse-ho-50-dbl-dr-box-car-152608466


Of course, the only similar feature is that it's a boxcar with double doors.

The real cars were built by Pullman-Standard, the model represents one built by FMC. A common case of having the paint scheme on the wrong car, where the car is just similar enough to sell more variations to people who are either uneducated on the differences, or simply just not that picky.

Close enough for some, but it is only a stand-in.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

cv_acr....Exactly, one of those situations where Roundhouse just painted a car in as many schemes as possible. Some care about prototype and some dont. They just did it to sell more cars from the same mold.


----------

